# Canned tuna



## Pika (Aug 23, 2011)

Guy's i'v read up on tuna but hav'nt realy got a full yes or no!  

Is it ok for me ( 21 year old ) to eat 1 can of tuna aday with my diet ?? As its cheap abd high in pro's .... I heard it can kill ya ? It only says woman and children? Lol thanks


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 23, 2011)

Double it up. Start out with two cans a day, if it hasn't killed you within a week, go ahead and throw two more in the mix. Hope that helps!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 23, 2011)

People are just being cautious because of all the mercury that it contains.  You'll be fine.


----------



## lemon_ (Aug 23, 2011)

mercury wise I read 1 can a day it's safe


----------



## gamma (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah food is man's best friend eat up .... couldn't the same  be said for taking fish oil..that doesn't seem to stop to many people from supplementing it ..


----------



## tballz (Aug 23, 2011)

You'll be fine with 1 can a day.


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

I usually eat 3-4 of the big 12oz cans a week and have been doing so for years.  I'm not dead from mercury poisoning yet...


----------



## Pika (Aug 23, 2011)

Ha thanks alot guy's i guess theres just so much info on tje net but loads of bullshit aswell lol


----------



## squigader (Aug 23, 2011)

Pika said:


> Ha thanks alot guy's i guess theres just so much info on tje net but loads of bullshit aswell lol



No more than 1 can a day to be one the safe side (and maybe not every day) - tuna is high on the food chain and has a lot of mercury from all the shit it eats as a result. I'd actually suggest sardines or mackerel or another type of canned fish which has less mercury. Solid albacore tuna is even worse. Try chicken breasts, or no more than 5 cans a week.


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been eating tuna or salmon from a can most days since my late teens, and I'll be 45 in a couple months.  Still alive and kicking.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 23, 2011)

I eat 2 12OZ can a day currently, and im fine. 

Also Canned chicken is not to bad


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish I could eat tuna. I start to dry heave till I puke no matter how I fix.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Used to eat it everyday. Then I got burnt out. But the mercury thing does make you think. I believe it's all good though. I'm positive you put much more harmful things into your body everyday.


----------



## Tuco (Aug 23, 2011)

Mercury in tuna is overstated, unless you're eating 12+ cans a day  everyday.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## acewragge (Aug 23, 2011)

Tuna is the shit eat as much as you can...


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 23, 2011)

2-6 of the standard cans everyday for me.


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

interesting post.....i love tuna


----------



## Pika (Aug 24, 2011)

Yh it's ok tAist .... But im scared lol if it was ok il have 2 aday but uneva no


----------



## ExLe (Aug 24, 2011)

I would keep tuna to 2 times per week max personaly. It won't kill you right away but the mercury takes a slow toll on your Kidneys over time. If you eat tuna daily on top of supplements, on top of high protein diet, (on top of juice for some) and drink occasionaly they will be effected in the long run. It just all depends like smokers who can smoke till they are 90 and some die in there 50's. I would rather be on the safe side and buy canned chicken for quick meals and save my kidneys some stress.


----------



## gamma (Aug 25, 2011)

I forgot the the name of the dude, but there was a story of Chinese  emperor who took strait up mercury pills to try and defied  aging...lol he ended up dieing  from mercury over dose  at like 35 ...lol   Guess they did know about HGH back then


----------



## Pika (Aug 25, 2011)

Canned chicken? See i live in the uk and i don't think they sell it here lool! I have looked lool


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 25, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Also Canned chicken is not to bad



EW!

I read somewhere that Albacore tuna had the least amount of mercury. I had seen their shelf presence increase a few years ago and looked it up.


----------



## rjd (Aug 25, 2011)

Peanut Butter and Tuna sandwich anyone?


----------



## mnpower (Aug 25, 2011)

everything is going to kill you...how safe do you really think the air your breathing is?? how often do you eat mcdonalds, on my list of worries tuna is at at the bottom


----------



## Pika (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol i think we just belive so much shit on the net somtimes ..... Before i ever came to this site i thought steriods are one of the worst things in the world!!!! I mean now i belive that if used right and with repeact you can have a safe nice cycle or maybye im reading the bet to much!!! Lmao


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

i eat a couple cans a week i dont go over bored


----------



## mnpower (Aug 25, 2011)

and why would this just be tuna....look at Jay cutler all the shit he is on for you liver and when dieting for a contest 5lbs of fish a day...were is his poisoning?? I realize tuna might have a higher rating but still 5lbs is 5lbs


----------



## crazyotter (Aug 25, 2011)

Best food


----------



## Pika (Aug 25, 2011)

Yh 5bls is 5bls!! Lool god dam tgats alot of fish!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pika said:


> Yh 5bls is 5bls!! Lool god dam tgats alot of fish!!


 nothing likew some good fish tho!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/129645-awesome-spicy-tuna-patties.html

check this out. you'll like'em.


----------



## JimmyPaige (Aug 30, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> I wish I could eat tuna. I start to dry heave till I puke no matter how I fix.




Same. I used to eat tuna with mustard to overwhelm the fish taste. Then I started eating a bite of tuna with a half a spoon of cottage cheese and that made it a little better. I can't stand either of them alone but together they're not too bad. Once I found canned chicken in bulk though I gave up on tuna altogether


----------



## ExLe (Aug 31, 2011)

Once I tried the canned chicken I never went back to tuna.


----------



## Pika (Aug 31, 2011)

I dnt think you can get canned chicken in the uk tho lool ...... How much pro and fat is it? And is it cheapr or no


----------



## leeisva (Aug 31, 2011)

Mercury Levels in Commercial Fish and Shellfish

Youll find pretty much any fish youll eat in here, and its mercury lvls, by the fda

http://www.mercuryanswers.org/health.htm#q1

And here is a report on mercury

It up to you, I mean I've been eating tuna since I can remember, so I doubt its that bad.


----------



## jimm (Aug 31, 2011)

at tuna can kill ya hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## leeisva (Sep 2, 2011)

if you read above, unless you are eating ALOT of tuna, im talking pounds and pounds of it, there will most likely be no complications with it. Haha and besides most complications that come with tuna have to do with nerves and feeling... but, pshhh, who needs that!


----------



## battletrax (Sep 3, 2011)

I ate 8 cans a day for 3months to lean out and i have done that for years. I have never had a problem


----------



## flcrkr (Sep 7, 2011)

Two cans a day and love it


----------



## S_walker (Sep 7, 2011)

at a minimum 1 large (13oz) a day. I look forward to my tuna patties ED.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 8, 2011)

battletrax said:


> I ate 8 cans a day for 3months to lean out and i have done that for years. I have never had a problem



that's alot of fucking tuna dude. If I ate that much I would start to grow fins and gills


----------



## battletrax (Sep 12, 2011)

damonstertraps said:


> that's alot of fucking tuna dude. If I ate that much I would start to grow fins and gills


 
Yeah i cant hardly stand it now.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 12, 2011)

You would have to live off of nothing but tuna for years at a time to have any trouble.  Its not nearly as bad as they make it out to be.  If it was, they wouldn't be selling it.  I keep it to 5-6 cans a week.  Unless you have some kind of pre-existing condition to where it would be a problem, don't worry about it.


----------



## b2010now (Sep 20, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> nothing likew some good fish tho!


 

Agreed.  1 can a day won't hurt ya.


----------



## Dynasty92 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love canned tuna, it sho am good


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just put miracle whip all over it in the can and mix it around, salt and pepper too.  No dishes to clean FTW.  one can a day or I get sick of it.


----------



## essential (Sep 26, 2011)

1 large can a day here too, 280 grams drained weight that about 10oz... mixed with a bit of olive oil so I can actually swallow it... thats about 70 grams of protein right there.


----------



## bigrnmedic (Sep 26, 2011)

squigader said:


> No more than 1 can a day to be one the safe side (and maybe not every day) - tuna is high on the food chain and has a lot of mercury from all the shit it eats as a result. I'd actually suggest sardines or mackerel or another type of canned fish which has less mercury. Solid albacore tuna is even worse. Try chicken breasts, or no more than 5 cans a week.


 
^^^This!


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 26, 2011)

i've been eating 2 cans a day for 4 weeks and im still breathing...miserable..but breathing


----------



## ooa4oo (Sep 26, 2011)

FDA recommendations are about 1 can albacore or 3 cans chunk light per avg male a week.
That's most likely extremely conservative since its FDA.

I ate 1 can a day for years back in the day.
Now I'm at a can every other day and still alive.
Can't tell you really until I'm dead though since mercury will accumulate over a lifetime.

You should be ok.
Pick chunk light over solid white albacore if you don't mind the taste difference to put your mind at ease.
Light has 3x less mercury than albacore and its cheaper too.


----------



## zoco (Sep 27, 2011)

Pika said:


> Guy's i'v read up on tuna but hav'nt realy got a full yes or no!
> 
> Is it ok for me ( 21 year old ) to eat 1 can of tuna aday with my diet ?? As its cheap abd high in pro's .... I heard it can kill ya ? It only says woman and children? Lol thanks



I ate so much tuna in the past and eventually i got sick of it 

You can eat two cans of tuna a day without a problem.


----------



## builtforspeed (Sep 27, 2011)

i'm 32 and have been eating 1-3 cans of tuna since hs football, 16+ years, never had any problems, i do loose the taste for it every so often so i prepare it different, if i couldn't eat tuna i'd probably cry! eat tuna, eat tuna!


----------



## Recovery (Sep 28, 2011)

that canned chicken is full of sodium, unfortunately...

I eat multiple cans of tuna on a daily basis...

I'm still alive ;]


----------



## mljoshua (Sep 28, 2011)

I used a lot of tuna in a diet a few years ago and now I can't eat it because just the thought of it makes me kinda sick. Too much of anything, I guess <G>

Michael
5X5 Workout


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 28, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I eat 2 12OZ can a day currently, and im fine.
> 
> Also Canned chicken is not to bad



Canned turkey is good too.


----------



## njc (Sep 28, 2011)

Avoid the solid white and go with the chunk light.  The white albacore has a much higher mercury level.


----------



## Throgs (Sep 28, 2011)

I eat tuna all the time, just eat the chuck light kind, otherwise it has more mercury=acne.


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Tuna causes cancer and uncontrollable abscesses on the human genitals.  Never eat it.  ...ever.


----------



## Dynasty92 (Sep 29, 2011)

I alternate between Tuna and canned chicken.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

mnpower said:


> and why would this just be tuna....look at Jay cutler all the shit he is on for you liver and when dieting for a contest 5lbs of fish a day...were is his poisoning?? I realize tuna might have a higher rating but still 5lbs is 5lbs



that was orange roughy he was eating


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

It should be a crime to pre cook tuna.  It is best eaten raw with soy sauce.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2011)

I never heard of a tuna die from mercury guess they watch their herring intake. Or maybe it isn't that unhealthy for you. My guess is tuna is completely safe. I eat it several times a week.


----------



## BigBill (Sep 30, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Tuna causes cancer and uncontrollable abscesses on the human genitals.  Never eat it.  ...ever.



Yes, Yes it does....


----------



## Hawkfeather (Oct 1, 2011)

Source an American West coast caught albacore source, the fish are younger and healthier. The imported canned fish typically are from older fish that have absorbed more mercury and the fish have less fatty acids because of their age.


----------



## squigader (Oct 1, 2011)

Hawkfeather said:


> Source an American West coast caught albacore source, the fish are younger and healthier. The imported canned fish typically are from older fish that have absorbed more mercury and the fish have less fatty acids because of their age.



Actually, albacore is one of the worser kinds of tuna for mercury. I personally wouldn't have tuna more than 3-4x a week, the mercury nowadays is really starting to get significant, and mercury sticks around in your system for a LONG time.

If you're worried about mercury, try canned sardines or salmon. Much less mercury and they taste better.


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 12, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i eat a couple cans a week i dont go over bored


 

*board*


----------



## Jentry07 (Oct 12, 2011)

No I do not think it will kill you! I think it would be good for you actually, the omega-3's and protein in the tuna! I know the mercury is a concern to many, especially for pregnant women, but being a man and one can I think you are on the safe side! Keep those tuna cans coming!


----------



## andreaus (Jan 10, 2012)

tuna pasta mayo three-four boiled eggs  meal !!!!! black pepper to taste


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 11, 2012)

Try mixing it up: I eat cans of Albacore Tuna, Salmon, Sardines, Chicken every week. I ether eat it with low fat mayo on whole wheat bread or mix it up with some brown rice and a few spices. Try to be creative when you fix or cook your meals. There are ways to make your food taste better so it go's down easier. Eating at least 6 healthy meals a day can be hard and taxing for some people. Just when you get one meal down it seems like its time for another one. Plus that will be one less pill or supplement you will not have to take for your Omega fatty needs.


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Go with Ahi Tuna Steaks seared on the outside, rare in the middle


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 12, 2012)

I love tuna.  Don't eat it nearly enough.  

My favorite way to eat tuna is to mix it with some chopped celery, onions, olive oil and wine vinegar, plus garlic salt, black pepper and a youch of basil and oregano.  Italian tuna salad just like momma use to make.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jan 12, 2012)

katielead130 said:


> interesting post.....i love tuna



i love tuna too! 

just yours...


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 12, 2012)

Catch a 300lb. Tuna from Venice LA or San Diego and then you will have Tuna for months.


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

I love tuna


----------



## adrianl158 (Jan 13, 2012)

I read its safe to eat 12oz. of chunk light tuna and 6oz. of albacore tuna.


----------

